# Eating At Mcdonalds



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't know if this is true or not. If it is, this is bad.

Subject: FW: Think again about stopping by McDonald's . . .

I'm sure those of you who aren't in the cattle business don't understand the issues here. But to those of us who who's living depends on the cattle market, selling cattle, raising the best beef possible... this is frustrating.

As far as my family, we don't eat at McDonald's much (Subway is our choice of fast food), but this will keep us from ever stopping there again, even for a drink.

The original message is from the Texas Cattle Feeders Association. American cattle producers are very passionate about this. McDonald's claims that there is not enough beef in the USA to support their restaurants. Well, we know that is not so. Our opinion is they are looking to save money at our expense. The sad thing of it is that the people of the USA are the ones who made McDonald's successful in the first place, but we are not good enough to provide beef.

We personally are no longer eating at McDonald's, which I am sure does not make an impact, but if we pass this around maybe there will be an impact felt. Please pass it on. Just to add a note, all Americans that sell cows at a livestock auction barn had to sign a paper stating that we do NOT EVER feed our cows any part of another cow.

South Americans are not required to do this as of yet.

McDonald's has announced that they are going to start importing much of their beef from South America. The problem is that South Americans aren't under the same regulations as American beef producers, and the regulations they have are loosely controlled.

They can spray numerous pesticides on their pastures that have been banned here at home because of residues found in the beef. They can also use various hormones and growth regulators that we can't.

The American public needs to be aware of this problem and that they may be putting themselves at risk from now on by eating at good old McDonald's. American ranchers raise the highest quality beef in the world and this is what Americans deserve to eat, not beef from countries where quality is loosely controlled. Therefore, I am proposing a boycott of McDonald's until they see the light.

I'm sorry but everything is not always about the bottom line, and when it comes to jeopardizing my family's health, that is where I draw the line. I am sending this note to about thirty people. If each of you send it to at least ten more (30 x 10 = 300) ... and those 300 send it to at least ten more (300 x 10 = 3,000) ... and so on, by the time the message reaches the sixth generation of people, we will have reached over THREE MILLION consumers!

I'll bet you didn't think you and I had that much potential, did you? Acting together we can make a difference. If this makes sense to you, please pass this message on.

David W. Forrest, Ph.D., PAS, Dipl. ACAP 
Department of Animal Science
Texas A&M University 
2471 TA! MU 
College Station, TX 77843-2471
Email [email protected]
Phone (979) 845-3560
Fax (979) 862-3399


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just checked this out on snopes.com, here is their take on the above...

Clicky Thing

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks, should have done that myself.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't believe everything Snopes.com says either. I don't eat at McDonald's because of other business practices they perform, but since we are not suppose to be political on this forum I will not say anything else. Like the rancher said I like a good sandwich from Subway instead.

Leon


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Why would anyone eat fast food anyway?????

If you need to eat fast food. I say order a Double Double with onions......

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry, either way my son has to have a Happy Meal at least once a week...gotta keep the crappy toy collection up to par


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just a note though, any beef that any of the fast food places use still have to pass USDA regulations to be served in the US. I also wouldn't think that it's cheaper to import the beef from over seas. Just the logisitcs alone I would think would cost more. Keeping the beef cold while it's being moved to the US via ship I'm going to guess plus the tariffs that get added which I believe is 15% or around there. I personally don't like McDonalds, I prefer Wendy's. I will say though that when I purchase steak or beef for my dinner It's 100% angus from the USA. Can't get any fresher and I don't care if I pay 16-17 bucks a pound for it. Although I only pay about 10-11 now but I would pay more. I am also the type that would pay 5 bucks for a gallon of milk as I worked on a dairy farm for a good portion of my life.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> Why would anyone eat fast food anyway?????
> 
> If you need to eat fast food. I say order a Double Double with onions......
> 
> Tim


Great, now I have to make a trip to In-n-Out...thanks alot


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Highlander96 said:


> Why would anyone eat fast food anyway?????
> 
> If you need to eat fast food. I say order a Double Double with onions......
> 
> Tim


Just treated myself to one of those the other day.... too bad I have to travel 1600 miles to get one.... hum.... ROAD TRIP!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Why would anyone eat fast food anyway?????
> 
> If you need to eat fast food. I say order a Double Double with onions......
> 
> Tim


Just treated myself to one of those the other day.... too bad I have to travel 1600 miles to get one.... hum.... ROAD TRIP!
[/quote]

It is 3000 miles for me!!!!

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Highlander96 said:


> Why would anyone eat fast food anyway?????
> 
> If you need to eat fast food. I say order a Double Double with onions......
> 
> Tim


Just treated myself to one of those the other day.... too bad I have to travel 1600 miles to get one.... hum.... ROAD TRIP!
[/quote]

It is 3000 miles for me!!!!

Tim
[/quote]

9 hrs 1 min per Mapquest for us.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hmmm, 3 miles and 10 minutes for me


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> hmmm, 3 miles and 10 minutes for me


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

and this pertains to OUTBACKING how??

and personally -- I love McDonalds -- and yes -- i believe all the conspiracy theories on how they control the govt and the weather also...


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Why would anyone eat fast food anyway?????
> 
> If you need to eat fast food. I say order a Double Double with onions......
> 
> Tim


Just treated myself to one of those the other day.... too bad I have to travel 1600 miles to get one.... hum.... ROAD TRIP!
[/quote]

It is 3000 miles for me!!!!

Tim
[/quote]

I'll have one for you tonight Timmy.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks...now we will be stopping for a double double with onions on the way to the so cal rally!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

what the heck is as double double with onions.... ill take a seven-seven, hold the vegies.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Our beef must not be too bad..

If you all knew how many hundreds of truckloads of beef are exported daily ya'll would freak.

I spent an entire year of my life hauling fresh un-frozen beef from Dodge City, Ks. to the Port of Miami Fla. I would back right up to a ship and they would unload right into the hold of the ship.. About once a month I would haul a load right to the Houston airport and back up to a couple planes bound for Russia, and the Far East.. Imagine what these folks are paying to get a taste of our yucky corn feed beef,, lol

While in Miami, I would back up to another boat and get a load of South American Veggies bound for US Food Service Denver, WHICH supplies all of the resturants in a good portion of the west. There is much more worry with veggies than beef. Do a lil research on how South Americans grow veggies...

US Food Service supplies veggies to the fancy sit down resturants too.

Dont worry folks.. Our food has become global. There is nothing you can do about it but just enjoy life and EAT!

Carey


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't eat a lot of fast food but I love McDonalds. How many other companies can boast a reputation of no matter which one you go to the taste will be the same. Their french fries rule! Those little cheeseburgers are calling my name right now!They employ a lot of people (and I mean a lot!) who would otherwise not be able to find employment. I seriously doubt that they would risk their multi-billion a year franchise with beef that was not up to health standards. Just my super-sized opinion!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

DH is on his way as we type, picking up my double double and fries









Ahhh.....It's good to live in so cal


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

My mouth is watering Dawn! I'm jealous! Its probably better that the nearest In-n-Out is 30 minutes away


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> what the heck is as double double with onions.... ill take a seven-seven, hold the vegies.


Since I don't know what a seven-seven is how about a 7 & 7 on the rocks instead?


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:I also wouldn't think that it's cheaper to import the beef from over seas. Just the logisitcs alone I would think would cost more. Have you ever seen the meat in Walmart? Here at our local Walmart, all of the meat is from South America.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> and this pertains to OUTBACKING how??


Hey Ghosty, Happy Birthday, and have you thought about the price of tea in China? 
I've got the cutest picture of a little calf - want me to post it?









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BeachHut said:


> what the heck is as double double with onions.... ill take a seven-seven, hold the vegies.


Since I don't know what a seven-seven is how about a 7 & 7 on the rocks instead?
[/quote]
The only difference between a seven-seven and a seven & seven is grammer..... both on the rocks!!

Micky D's is ok once in a while but we dont do it too often.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> I prefer a fresh made sandwich from Tim Horton's. Oh wait, you guys don't have Tims. You don't know what you are missing.


Some of us know...


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Why don't you just have In & Out cater the rally???? I'll take a double double animal style please....oh yeah - I won't be there!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Why don't you just have In & Out cater the rally???? I'll take a double double animal style please....oh yeah - I won't be there!


Do that and I may even get to a rally. I love MickeyD's!
Bob


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> I don't believe everything Snopes.com says either. I don't eat at McDonald's because of other business practices they perform, but since we are not suppose to be political on this forum I will not say anything else. Like the rancher said I like a good sandwich from Subway instead.
> 
> Leon


Any good sandwich I were to ever get from a Subways would be the very first decent sandwich I ever got from Subway. Their commercials are lying jokes. After I get past all the bread and other toppings, I might find a piece of meat or two that was precisely measured so as to not provide too much to the purchaser.

All of my sandwiches are either home made or from a mom and pop shop. Mom and pop shops still make a filling sandwich for this consumer that doesn't cost $6 and change. Its usually under $5 out the door with a scoop of potato salad (or some other salad choice) and a pickle spear thrown in to boot.

We no longer patronize any corporate/franchise sandwich shop.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I'll take a double double animal style please....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

What the movies "Fast Food Nation" & "Super Size Me."


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Sayonara said:


>


You guys are *determined* to keep us Michigan folk "out of the loop," aren't you ?

*Double-double*.

Personally, I'd rather have one of *these*.

[Closest one's about 175 miles away ...]

Or maybe some of *this*.

[I'd need to go about 200 miles ... one-way!]

Damn! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok all you " fast food " people I have to add my 2cents worth here. For the best burger you have to go to Wendy's or if you want to be healthy then just go to Chick- fil- A then you don't have to worry about where the beef comes from


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

luckylynn said:


> ... just go to Chick- fil- A then you don't have to worry about where the beef comes from ...


... are you *sure* that's chicken ?


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is 2 cents If Mc Donalds imports there beef it is likely that the all other fast food places do the same. We all have eaten at Mc D's before and and have been for years. if you look at a lot of our products today they are made over seas. Just the other day I went to the store and picked up a little plastic Flag and the bottom of it said (and this is the truth) made in China 
Look at cars and trucks that we drive today they all have foreign parts even though they are still made in the USA. As far as I know the outback has all American parts







The bottom line is we can't do anything it will happen and we as the consumers will continue pay for things we need and want. Like I said this is my 2 cents worth on this topic

Oh Yea I forgot I like to eat at Mc Donalds too

Willie


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

renegade21rs said:


> ... just go to Chick- fil- A then you don't have to worry about where the beef comes from ...


... are you *sure* that's chicken ?

















[/quote]















100% sure...........


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

renegade21rs said:


>


You guys are *determined* to keep us Michigan folk "out of the loop," aren't you ?

*Double-double*.

Personally, I'd rather have one of *these*.

[Closest one's about 175 miles away ...]

Or maybe some of *this*.

[I'd need to go about 200 miles ... one-way!]

Damn! Now I'm hungry!








[/quote]

And here is the lingo to the rest of it: In & Out Secrets My husbands favorite is a 4 X 4 Animal Style (good thing we don't live close or we would both be the size of a house!)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG !!! 4x4, thats like eating 4 hamburgers....at once.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I prefer a fresh made sandwich from Tim Horton's. Oh wait, you guys don't have Tims. You don't know what you are missing.


Would some of you kindly northern, (or is it western), folks mind translatin' this into english for some of us poor 'South East US' people who don't have these chains? and don't speak the 'lingo'.

TIA
Dave


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

The world of In & Out:

Double Double = Two Patties, Two Cheese

Animal Style = any burger with grilled onion, pickle and extra spread added

2X4 = Two patties, 4 cheese

3X3 = three patties, 3 cheese

4x4 = 4 patties.... well, you get the idea!


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

The world of Gold Star:

3 - way: Chili, spaghetti and cheese

4 - way: Chili, spaghetti, cheese and onions (or beans)

5 - way: Chili, spaghetti, cheese, onions and beans.

Now I'm *really* hungry !


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey in Canada..."double double" gets you a coffee with 2 cream and 2 sugars

Fast Food - Not a big fan however when I was in Vegas I had to find out what the fuss was all about.

Man they are good -
















Thor


----------

